# Missing Horse, Possibly Escaped Pasture or Was Stolen!



## Foxy7 (2 August 2014)

My daughter's horse went missing on Thursday, July 31, 2014. Her name is Lacy. Lacy is a 6 year old registered palomino Quarter Horse mare. She has a white blaze.We are thinking the thunder and rain scared her and she got loose, or she was stolen in the night time. I am located in the Los Angeles, California area. If you see or know anything about Lacy, please contact me by sending me a message. She is my 16 year old daughter's horse, and she is heartbroken that Lacy is gone. We are supposed to be having heavy winds, rain, and thunder over the next few days, and storms terrify Lacy, so we are praying she is alright. Thanks everyone!

**THERE IS A $25,000 REWARD FOR LACY'S SAFE RETURN!**


----------



## cally6008 (6 August 2014)

Any photos ?

Have you been in touch with Netposse.com ?


----------



## lauraea (4 September 2014)

did you find your mare? I hope you had a happy ending!


----------

